# Wool Cargo Pants



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Have a nice pair of these I have to get rid of. Grown a little too much in the mid section...great condition there is a little pine sap on them but that's about it. 

32 x 32 size. Liners in the knees. Cargo pants. $20


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Sold.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I need to get my eyes checked. I read *Woo! Cargo Pants -O,-*


----------

